# ATV Plow Setup - Good Deal Or Not?



## lixy (Nov 25, 2009)

I am looking at a brand new 2009 Polaris Sportsman 550 XP with a Polaris 3500 LB Winch, Glacier II Plow Frame and mount and a 52” Polaris Plow Blade. $7000 plus sales tax. 

I am looking for a rig to ride some trails, do some ice fishing and plow a driveway at a cottage. What are your thoughts on this setup/deal?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am assuming this is Canadian dollars? I paid 7000 for my 2006 Grizzly 660 with roughly the same stuff. I bought it this year and it had 39 miles on it so its basically new. It had a Warn XT2500 pound winch, big wheel kit and a plow. So to get a new one with few or no hours/km's/miles is a good deal. The new XP are supposed to be pretty reliable and I think it is a good choice.


----------



## lixy (Nov 25, 2009)

I converted to US but the actual CAD price for this deal is $7350.00.


----------



## Chadly1980 (Feb 25, 2007)

UMMM.....YES!

That is a VERY good deal for all that....power steering too or no?


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a '08 polaris 500 HO with 3500 lb winch 60 in glacier plow, good machine, I plowed lots of snow with it in the last two years.


----------



## a12 (Aug 23, 2009)

Not a bad deal. I've seen 2010's (non EPS) for $7,299, but dealers in different areas have different prices. I would try to find another dealer in your area and compare $$. The 550 is definetly a good choice.


----------



## lixy (Nov 25, 2009)

I now have another option from the same dealer. He is offering 2009 Polaris Sportsman 500 X2 with a Polaris 3500 LB Winch, Glacier II Plow Frame and mount and a 52” Polaris Plow Blade. $7200 plus sales tax. Is this a better option?

What are your thoughts on the X2 vs the XP?


----------



## a12 (Aug 23, 2009)

That's what I paid for mine.


----------



## lixy (Nov 25, 2009)

a12;877269 said:


> That's what I paid for mine.


With a winch and plow?


----------



## a12 (Aug 23, 2009)

+ $500 for complete Glacier II setup and 2,500 lb winch w/ synthetic rope. Free install. Your getting a sweet deal.


----------



## lixy (Nov 25, 2009)

a12;877325 said:


> + $500 for complete Glacier II setup and 2,500 lb winch w/ synthetic rope. Free install. Your getting a sweet deal.


Interesting you mention the synthetic rope on the winch. Is rope recommended over cable for use with a plow?


----------



## a12 (Aug 23, 2009)

Absolutely. Plus, it's much safer, should it ever break when winching yourself, or someone else out. The rope does not store a lot of energy, like cable does, so when it breaks, it won't fly back at you like cable would. It will also last much longer than cable.


----------



## lixy (Nov 25, 2009)

a12;877429 said:


> Absolutely. Plus, it's much safer, should it ever break when winching yourself, or someone else out. The rope does not store a lot of energy, like cable does, so when it breaks, it won't fly back at you like cable would. It will also last much longer than cable.


Ok I am a n00b so please excuse the simple question. The winch in this deal has a cable. Is it a big deal or expense to swap the cable out for synthetic?


----------



## a12 (Aug 23, 2009)

No problem. I think the synthetic rope is around $40 or $50, but it's worth it. I told my dealer to throw it in for $0 and he did.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You only need about 8-12ft of syn rope. You don't want to fill the winch spool up with rope. It's not hard at all to change the cable out for syn rope. If the fairlead is new you can use it with syn rope, however, if it's used you'll want to get a new fairlead to use with the rope. Change them at the same time. It's kind of a pain but I swap out the cable and rope each year.


----------



## Hscaper101 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a 2010 Polaris 850 XP EFI with EPS (Power Steering) 60" Razor Glacier II plow system w/ 3500lb winch (synthetic rope) I paid over 10g. You're getting a good price.. 


Go for the XP, its a sportier ATV with amazing ride quality. All new suspensions and frame set up makes you feel like you're riding AIR. 

Amazing machine, good luck and be safe.


----------



## lixy (Nov 25, 2009)

Hscaper101;879228 said:


> I have a 2010 Polaris 850 XP EFI with EPS (Power Steering) 60" Razor Glacier II plow system w/ 3500lb winch (synthetic rope) I paid over 10g. You're getting a good price..
> 
> Go for the XP, its a sportier ATV with amazing ride quality. All new suspensions and frame set up makes you feel like you're riding AIR.
> 
> Amazing machine, good luck and be safe.


Thanks alot for the suggestions. I was leaning more towards the X2 simply because of the 2nd passenger seating. Is the XP really that much nicer and how is it with a passenger?


----------



## Hscaper101 (Nov 28, 2009)

lixy: 

My GF constantly is a passenger on my XP, and we ride comfortably. As for the weight distribution, the rear rack on the XP can hold 240lbs. Me being close to 200lbs and my gf being only 115lbs we don’t have any problems.

XP is all new technology once you get on one and ride it you will be sold on the XP..


----------



## lixy (Nov 25, 2009)

Hscaper101;879265 said:


> lixy:
> 
> My GF constantly is a passenger on my XP, and we ride comfortably. As for the weight distribution, the rear rack on the XP can hold 240lbs. Me being close to 200lbs and my gf being only 115lbs we don't have any problems.
> 
> XP is all new technology once you get on one and ride it you will be sold on the XP..


Do you have a seat back on your XP and if what make and model.


----------



## Hscaper101 (Nov 28, 2009)

I actually do not have a seat back, I will probably be purchasing one soon. I will probably go with the one straight from Polaris.


----------



## lixy (Nov 25, 2009)

I did not know Polaris made a seat for the XP. Do you have a URL?


----------

